# Hintergrundbild immer strecken



## firstlord18 (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,

 ist es möglich, ein Bild als Hintergrundbild zu machen, und es immer auf die Freamegröße anzupassen 
 also wenn jemand 1024*768 hat, dass er das bild ganz sieht, auch wenn das bild nur 400*500 pixel hat 
 ist es möglich, die zu machen, und das bild trotzdem nie scrollen zu lassen, und es fest zu platzieren 

 vielen dank


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. Januar 2005)

kurz: Nein.


----------

